# Last Passenger Run of the Day...



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, Its been a long day of visiting and shopping at Bluestone Junction and as the day winds down and darkness falls, folks are boarding the last passenger run of the day to return to their homes. Here we see Warren getting his final orders of the day as well, once he's finished this run its back to the shops and then home for a little rest.  










...










And pulling away past the station while some stragglers wait for their Taxi. 










...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, Shawn..... Great mood and interest images...


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stan


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Kind'a feel I've seen that place somewhere before.

Great photos. I love 'em.

Dave


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dave, do you think that you have seen this scene somewhere on the web or maybe a memory of yours?


----------



## jr747 (Feb 7, 2008)

Shawn,

Where did you get that telephone pole with the light on it in the second picture? That's a nice touch!

J.R.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice shots Shawn. Great effects. Later RJD


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Getting night shots on digital is a real PITA, nice pics.


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jr747 on 11/03/2008 1:09 PM
Shawn,

Where did you get that telephone pole with the light on it in the second picture? That's a nice touch!

J.R.


J.R.
Those are Bachmann Poles with Piko G wall mounted lights.

www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=20012405


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks R.J just dont get your sights and levels out to check the trackwork being to far away to safely load passengers....hey that 2x12 works fine

















Thanks VS, nite shots are a major PITA esp. with a digital. those few pics I posted are the only ones that turned out clear enough to make out what was going on.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn you lucked out for this year I finally ran out of travel funds







Later RJD


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

whew, I guess I dodged a huge fine and I guess I now have a few months to get that trackwork staightened out then while you collect some fines form other railroads to build that travel fund back up, huh RJ?


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn, 

Very nicely staged. Thanks. 

Mike


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mike


----------

